# Fixing broken rod



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok broke about 6"-7" off the end of a med. light action rod. Is only a year old not real expensive, Cabelas brand graphite I think I paid around $40 for it. I like the rod and would like to repair if possible. I have some kits to replace eye on end but the section where broke is just a little to big for the largest size eye to fit, anyone ever replace with something to repair end like this ? I have several old rods, but before I start breaking anything to splice just wondered if any had ideas .


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Been there done that!! No matter what you do , you will not be happy with the action of the rod. Bite the bullet and buy a new one.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Ha, I know your right, I just hate leting go of a rod I like. I have two others probably 25 plus years old I have repaired when broken , easier to fix then this one and I hardly ever fish with them just because they don't feel right, but I keep them anyway. Doesn't make sense but I do.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

leeabu said:


> Been there done that!! No matter what you do , you will not be happy with the action of the rod. Bite the bullet and buy a new one.


I agree. Once the original tip is gone, the rod is ruined.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Replace it at that price. I would think you would have as much in the repair as the original rod.

It can be repaired, but with a rod with that soft of a tip, you might not care for the result. It can be spliced together by finding a piece of fiberglass rod with the correct inner taper for a snug fit, epoxied and wrapped over.

Putting a new tip alone on a rod like that won't result in something that is terribly useful to fish.

Joe


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I repair a lot of rods and yours can be "fixed" but the action will be GONE.
Hard to get semi favorable action back if the rod is broken above the lower third of the butt section. If you brought it to me I would charge you $25 to join the two pieces with an internal fiberglas insert.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Having two sons who were "hard" on rods in their earlier years, I have a bucket full of various pieces. I can usually find a piece to splice inside the two broken pieces and by using ferrule or guide cement, can usually effect a repair. I grind the tips of the broken pieces down to remove any frayed sections. As stated, the action is always changed but I still use the rods if I particularly liked it originally.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I have an 8.5 bass pro extreme salmon rod that broke off the last 6"s and it'll never be the same. I had it sleaved but it still took off all the action.Now it has a dead feal so pretty much limited it to my planerboard or propwash rod. Still catches eyes,just can't feel every little vibration that it once had.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

I shaved mine down with a razor blade. I don't really like the action now.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i can share. broke a medium action rods tip off by lifting the tip out of boredom (12 years old) managed to cut and grind it off, but the action was weird.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

check the date in which you got it. unless you did something stupid(aka shut it in a car door which im sure we have all done something along the lines. you may have a one year warranty. never know worth checking out


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

we used to find old busted rods diving around piers and send them back to the manufacture, most will replace or ad a new top for a small fee even if there was no warranty, cabelas is great for stuff like that. so send it back and see what they say.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

1morecast said:


> we used to find old busted rods diving around piers and send them back to the manufacture, most will replace or ad a new top for a small fee even if there was no warranty, cabelas is great for stuff like that. so send it back and see what they say.




That would be the same as stealing, I'm not a thief.


----------

